# Got a rimless tank? How do you deal with calcium build-up?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking for comments from users who have rimless tanks ... do you find calcium build-up to be an issue with Toronto (or area) water? If I were to go rimless I would probably keep the water level a good 4cm (1 1/2 inches) from the top to limit jumpers, etc., but I worry about having unsightly calcium build-up above the water line. How do you deal with this issue?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wipe down the inside rim of my aquarium with a piece of cloth soaked in mild acid on a weekly basis (when I am changing my aquarium water) to prevent a scale build up.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> I wipe down the inside rim of my aquarium with a piece of cloth soaked in mild acid on a weekly basis (when I am changing my aquarium water) to prevent a scale build up.


Wouldn't some of the acid get in the tank?

Harry


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

You can also GENTLY use a razor blade. No need for acid, as long as you do it regularily, and wet the area first, it shouldn't scratch.

I use this type from Home Depot:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> Wouldn't some of the acid get in the tank?
> 
> Harry


I figure the amount that gets in is negligible. At any rate, I have been doing it for almost a year now, with no ill effects on the plants/shrimp.



acropora1981 said:


> You can also GENTLY use a razor blade. No need for acid, as long as you do it regularily, and wet the area first, it shouldn't scratch.


I used to do this as well, but I do not want to take the risk on my ADA Mini-S


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> I figure the amount that gets in is negligible. At any rate, I have been doing it for almost a year now, with no ill effects on the plants/shrimp.
> 
> I used to do this as well, but I do not want to take the risk on my ADA Mini-S


Which acid do you use? Vinegar? Or something stronger?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I figure the amount that gets in is negligible. At any rate, I have been doing it for almost a year now, with no ill effects on the plants/shrimp.
> 
> I used to do this as well, but I do not want to take the risk on my ADA Mini-S


I have tanks that I've been doing it on for years with very few scratches. But acid will work too, its just harder to work with.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> Which acid do you use? Vinegar? Or something stronger?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Vinegar works, but you may have to let it sit. I just use 12M HCl


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Vinegar works, but you may have to let it sit. I just use 12M HCl


That's a strong acid, very strong acid, how do you handle that without burning yourself or doing major damage to the tank? Do you dilute it quite a bit before using it? Where do you get it btw?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> That's a strong acid, very strong acid, how do you handle that without burning yourself or doing major damage to the tank? Do you dilute it quite a bit before using it? Where do you get it btw?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


I wear (nitrile, not latex!) gloves, and take the proper precautions when working with it 

12M HCl will not damage glass.

I do not dilute it. A few millilitres goes a long way.

Also, I work in a lab, if that explains anything.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> I wear (nitrile, not latex!) gloves, and take the proper precautions when working with it
> 
> 12M HCl will not damage glass.
> 
> ...


That explains a lot ... cause that's not an acid that just anyone would want to deal with ... but if it's your line of work that makes sense. I think I'll stick to something weaker 

Thanks,
Harry


----------

